# Practical uses for handheld lasers - What do you use your Laser for?



## cipherfx

*Hello Friends!

I'm doing a news story about the practical uses for high powered handheld lasers. Example Wicked Laser's Arctic & Krypton. So if I can get your help to brainstorm of some practical uses of 100mw-1000mw lasers that would be great!*

P.S If you want to post some other fun or creative uses that's fine too, but try to keep it on topic. Thanks!


----------



## JacobJones

I don't have any lasers myself but one practical use is astronomy, pointing out stars and stuff to other astronomers if you are in a group.


----------



## cipherfx

Any other ideas?


----------



## FRITZHID

i have 1 mounted to my tripod handle and use it for rough aiming my camera for stellar photography, i have 2 line lasers i use for leveling around rooms, i use my 1w for heatshrink in tight spaces, use my uv for alota stupid lil things, and my EDC green i use as a flashlight on occasion.


----------



## susanawalkly

I have just used low power green laser pointer to play with cat. I am eager to own a high power one.


----------



## subwoofer

I have a 5mW and 50mW green laser.

I am afraid there are very few if any practical uses for these, and when the output power gets even greater, then there is even less chance of a practical use.

For pointing things out such as in presentations, even the 5mW is often too bright, but is OK. This is also perfectly sufficient for astronomy and star pointing.

The 50mW I have used to light matches and burst balloons, and had to wear safety goggles when doing so as the spot is so bright. Even this 50mW laser is not practical and is capable of quickly and permanently damaging someone's (or some animal's) vision. (I hope the cat owner won't use a higher power laser to play with his cat).

Higher power lasers are very hazardous and only when used correctly are they safe for making light shows like in night clubs when the exposure is limited to safe levels should the light fall into someone's eye.

Although I am tempted to buy a more powerful laser than the 50mW I have, apart from shining into the sky (making sure to avoid any aircraft) there are almost no other safe uses for it. It is just not worth the potential accident causing partial blindness.

They should really be licensed or banned. Would you really want all the troublemakers in the world having a hand held laser they could use to blind you and then rob you, or worse?


----------



## cipherfx

Yea I've always wondered how laser devices used to light shows are safe. Some of them are 1 watt or 2 watt lasers
even though they are refracted into multiple lasers I still can't imagine how safe these can be if they hit your eye.

I used to work as a wireless Engineer for Wireless ISP's the only practical use I can think of is checking line of sight for back haul
point to point applications between antennas. That or any other line of sight application. Though now that the practical applications seem limited I wonder what some of the fun or creative ways people have used high powered lasers for?


----------



## Harold_B

Subwoofer - If CPF were a site where we awarded each other "up votes" you would have mine. Well said.


----------



## bnemmie

+! Cat Entertainment. 

But in all seriousness I have a high powered green one I use for pointing out stars and a low power green and red one for mounting on firearms to assist training new shooters. I find it to be very helpful.


----------



## Zeruel

I carry a small 200mW (claimed) green laser in my first aid/survival kit. In an emergency, it can help to pinpoint your location from miles away, or to send a SOS beacon (only at night unfortunately). And of course, the side benefit is the "oooooh" I got from fellow hikers.


----------



## egrep

I have had several high powered hand held lasers. I have a 100mw green and a 1W blue laser currently. Both of these are insane, unsafe, dangerous and outright inappropriate for anyone to own and operate, including me.

What subwoofer says should be taken to heart. You simply have no idea how dangerous these are and how incredibly easy (and seemingly unavoidable) it is to cause permanent injury in an instant. These devices should only be used in properly supervised and operated laboratory environments.

Period, End Of Discussion. These.Are.Not.Toys!

Heed these words of caution before you do something that can not be undone.


----------



## jspeybro

cipherfx said:


> Yea I've always wondered how laser devices used to light shows are safe. Some of them are 1 watt or 2 watt lasers
> even though they are refracted into multiple lasers I still can't imagine how safe these can be if they hit your eye.
> 
> I used to work as a wireless Engineer for Wireless ISP's the only practical use I can think of is checking line of sight for back haul
> point to point applications between antennas. That or any other line of sight application. Though now that the practical applications seem limited I wonder what some of the fun or creative ways people have used high powered lasers for?



both your examples are not handheld, but to give a little insight on your first example, safety is not only given by the power of the laser. 

sorry, I might go a little offtopic but couldn't resist and suppose some people need to know...

manufacturers of equipment for lasershows (and any laser product) have to classify their product in a certain laser class based on the best known available information. In the US, you have the CDRH and their chapter 1040, and internationally people use IEC 60825 to classify their product in the correct laser class. To an observer of a lasershow, the light only briefly at a time shines in the eye due to the high speed scanning systems (polygon mirrors or galvanoscanners). if this happens repeatatly, this is treated as a pulsed laser where not the power of the laser but the energy of the single pulse, the energy of a certain pulse train (depending on the wavelength(s) ) and the average power are the things to consider. The amount of energy hitting your eye will start heating up the lens, cornea, retina etc, and some tissues are more or less sensitive than other tissues. depending on wavelengths a certain amount of energy in a certain situation can be seen as safe to use.
Anoter important factor is the size of the beam. If you've seen a certain show where a laser is fixed in multiple directions, you can see it hitting a wall and see the size of the spot, which will likely be bigger than your head, while your eye has an aperture of only 7mm. since there is a quadratic relation between the amount of power in a beam and the size of the area that it is illuminating, this is an easy way to reduce the risk and increase the chance of you actually seeing the beam (except when using smoke ;-). One can even determine the minimum scanning speed or minimum spot size to make it safe, which I'm guessing is what they do with lasershows. 
Since the safety relies on scanning the laser, there should be decent precautions (interlocks, shutters,detection of failure mechanism,...) for when these critical components fail.

as for the question of the OP, I only see handheld high power lasers useful for scientific, industrial or enclosed applications (like printers), I'm a user of the scientific and industrial type. In handheld applications, just too many things can go wrong!

Johan


----------



## yrusik

*"They should really be licensed or banned"....."insanely dangerous"....seriously?*

Really now....are they any more "insanely" dangerous than a shotgun....sharp knife....baseball bat....your car?

They are what they are....just things....that can hurt you or others if mishandled....

This kind of talk is similar to "the gun went off by itself" stuff. 

Always remember and never forget...if you pull the trigger on a loaded Glock it will make a loud noise everytime. This does not mean that it is "insanely" dangerous.

Respectfully


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: "They should really be licensed or banned"....."insanely dangerous"....seriously?*



yrusik said:


> Really now....are they any more "insanely" dangerous than a shotgun....sharp knife....baseball bat....your car?
> 
> They are what they are....just things....that can hurt you or others if mishandled....
> 
> This kind of talk is similar to "the gun went off by itself" stuff.
> 
> Always remember and never forget...if you pull the trigger on a loaded Glock it will make a loud noise everytime. This does not mean that it is "insanely" dangerous.
> 
> Respectfully



Interesting that this should be your first post on CPF.

You make a comparison to a car or a gun, well OK in itself a laser is not lethal, however having your sight damaged by one of these will be permanent. If one is shone into your eyes while driving on a motorway then it could be lethal. You can break a leg, or be shot and it is possible to recover to a point you don't notice it (obviously some injuries are worse and we are not getting into that now). If your sight is damaged by a laser, it can mean partial blindness, losing your driving license and spending the rest of your life unable to see properly, every waking moment will be affected.

One of the reasons they are so dangerous is exactly that most people don't think they are and so don't treat them with respect. They are currently not controlled much by legislation and are silent and small.

If all these lasers were used like guns are used, in a strictly controlled way on designated ranges, supervised and with participants always wearing eye protection, then yes these would not be dangerous. However, guns are not always used on a range and are used by criminals along with all other sorts of offensive weapons. These hand held lasers are now getting to a level of power output that makes them dangerous to the unaware, and the victims of crime or negligence.

Just like gun, cars, baseball bats, knives etc the lasers themselves are not dangerous, it is the way they can be used intentionally or unintentionally and their inherent ability to easily cause permanent eye damage.....silently.

Lasers are not 'insanely dangerous', in fact, you are the only one to use this description. The high power lasers are very dangerous and need to be treated with respect and are getting so powerful they may need to be regulated by law (just as with anything these days with an over populated planet).

It is not the loud noise the Glock makes that is very very dangerous, it is the lump of lead flying at lethal velocity that is. Similarly, it is not the hand held laser that is dangerous, but the highly collimated beam of photons capable of burning through your retina before your blink reflex can protect you.

With proper education we can all be safer, but until we all reach a certain level of enlightenment the authorities often have to step in a legislate. Having been promoted from the 'curiosity' factor of the laser pointer to a device capable of burning, we need to think about how hazardous these really are.

My head is full of flu today so hopefully I have not rambled on incomprehensibly, excuse me if I have. 

Also respectfully.


----------



## cummins4x4

I have a 20mw weapon mountable green laser mounted on a tactical carbine, great for shooting coyotes at night. Never turn it on until it's pointed down range. Responsible use of these will happen because of education, not banning, licensing or otherwise having the government TRYING to control their use. Doesn't work for firearms or vehicles, why would it work for lasers??


----------



## blasterman

I use my 1watt 445 for nuking nuisance corals in my reef tank. Other than that, it has no practical uses. 

I set up lasers for lights shows, and mostly use cheap Chinese versions (I have no sympathy for American laser companies who want their products made in Asia but cry shens if the Chinese sell here), but galvo driven fixed lasers have little in common with high powered pointers.

I also volunteer for several animal shelters, and low wattage greens are excellent stimulation and excercise tools for cats. I'm constantly asked where to get them in the 5mW range with 'click on/off' switches.


----------



## hellokitty[hk]

I feel like there is no good/safe use of a powerful laser, so I don't own one.


----------



## mikedeason

I have to agree that there is no practial use...

But they are fun and they are seriously cool and a good conversation item at bbq's and get togethers......... if you are a responsible person.

However, I feel they can be too easily obtained by people who will not use them responsibly.

That being said...I have fun with mine.



Call me Mitt


----------



## cccpull

Use a green laser pointer to "point" out/locate wildlife when I go to the swamps at night.


----------



## subwoofer

cccpull said:


> Use a green laser pointer to "point" out/locate wildlife when I go to the swamps at night.



Doing this you will be in danger of shining the laser in the eyes of the poor unsuspecting wildlife.

Wouldn't a good thrower light (aspheric or recoil thrower with or without coloured filter) be better as you won't be in danger of blinding a wild animal?


----------



## HaloclineDiving

I use mine as a star pointer to well, point out stars in the night sky!
Works great and very useful


----------



## TadpolePilot

Now one has to show Governmet ID to purchase Drain Cleaner { Drano } . Thanks people in Washington DC Butt not to Vote Where it is needed.


----------



## Johnbeck180

We use a line laser to line up the first row of tile when lying a new tile floor. I also have what claims to be a 5mw laser but it can burn through thin plastic and pop balloons. It think it was modified. There were tool marks on the end of it when it was given to me as a gift.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

green laser for astronomy with my main squeeze


----------



## angelofwar

mikedeason said:


> I have to agree that there is no practial use...
> 
> But they are fun and they are seriously cool and a good conversation item at bbq's and get togethers......... if you are a responsible person.
> 
> However, I feel they can be too easily obtained by people who will not use them responsibly.
> 
> That being said...I have fun with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Call me Mitt



I don't own one...yet...but I do plan on getting a green one to be used as a rescue signal...which to me, is a very practical use.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

angelofwar said:


> I don't own one...yet...but I do plan on getting a green one to be used as a rescue signal...which to me, is a very practical use.



be mindful of which green laser you want for rescue. the technology to create a green beam is 'clunky' and you
need a very well engineered laser assembly to stand up to abuse and rough handling...in order for it to work when you need it


----------



## bullofthenorthwood

I use laser to show workers what limbs need trimming when doing limb pruning or cutting in tree. It allows the ground man to show the cutter exactly where to cut , no yelling over saw ect.

Rick


----------



## FRITZHID

bullofthenorthwood said:


> I use laser to show workers what limbs need trimming when doing limb pruning or cutting in tree. It allows the ground man to show the cutter exactly where to cut , no yelling over saw ect.
> 
> Rick



excellent use! i'll have to recommend this to the boys here in WI!


----------



## hank

I keep wondering, cheap as these things are, if some army somewhere isn't being given sidearms that have fifty or sixty lasers in a showerhead-on-a-handle. I mean, what else can these things be being made for in such quantity they're dirt cheap nowadays?


----------



## FRITZHID

as toys, cause ppl just keep buy'n 'em and the tech behind them gets cheaper and cheaper just like any other electronics.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

They are being made in quantity and sold to one company. Since this company seems to be the only, or at least, the main buyer, Nichia let's em pick their package and price. You can rest assured, these powerful diodes were not made for us to use in pointers; they actually have a legitimate use, and you will see more and more of them (along with new colors of injection lasers, once they get that little efficiency problem worked out) in everyday devices.


----------



## wby300

There are many uses for handheld lasers, I am not sure how this topic got to banning them and the dangers of but he didnt mention high powered ones. The question was handheld. A cheap 2.00 pointer is fun to use with our dogs, they go crazy. I also have several on different weapons, very nice for reflexive fire in low light. Certain colors are fun to just point at different substances to see how they react, did you know pickle juice glows orange when a certain color is pointed at it? It doesnt have to be a 5w backpack laser to be fun or useful. I have a 473nm that I plan to set up with mirrors up on the ceiling in one room, it will go all the way around the top of the room to give the room a blue glow at night.


----------



## peteschlabar

You guys need to head over to laserpointerforums.com


----------



## nighteyes2

I find the only use I have for my laser is when I am doing presentations for large groups I can use it as a pointer to really drive a point home. With its pin point accuracy I can point to what I am talking about from across the room or on the large screen. That's about it for me.


----------



## LZRMonkey

Agree with previous suggestion as a survival beacon. If I were were to go backpacking out in the wilderness, my 200mw green would be in my kit. You get lost or injured, {stop here to say you should always alert friends/family where you are going and when expected back} it is entirely possibly a search team could look for you at night using Forward Looking IR on a helicopter. Also to spot your camp or signal fire. A higher power laser would be the very best thing for signaling an aircraft from a distance.

Much is made is about accidental eye damage from these lasers and rightly so. The military is already using rifle-mounted green lasers for this intentional purpose as seen on episode of FutureWeapons. Same idea as other non-lethal take-down measures such as shotgun bean bag rounds, rubber bullets and pepper spray. Soldier busts into a room at hits the bad guy in the eyes with a laser to temporarily blind them.....it's better than just shooting and killing people.

I have adopted this same idea in my home defense. My laser is on my nightstand beside the bed. Bad guy breaks into my house, I have this ready means to debilitate them so I can take further action to protect myself. I have a handgun too but I don't leave it just sitting out. It will take 15 seconds to access. The laser will give the time I need.

Otherwise just a fun gadget to amuse myself and wow my friends and that it does.


----------



## Paul6ppca

Would a laser be good for spotting bouys while boating at night? What color would be best?


----------



## FRITZHID

green is best, its dead smack in the middle of the human visual spectrum. and readaly available, most are cheap on FLeAbay, but aren't drop or water tolerant unless you buy the higher priced units from specialty laser pages, i.e. wickedlasers. i'd say keep a few of the cheapies on hand rather than 1 good expensive one.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Paul6ppca said:


> Would a laser be good for spotting bouys while boating at night? What color would be best?


Are the buoys reflective? I can't see putting a laser-size dot on them being easy.


----------



## StarHalo

Paul6ppca said:


> Would a laser be good for spotting bouys while boating at night? What color would be best?



I'm pretty sure your fellow boaters would not appreciate being lased at eye level while you scan the surface of the water..


----------



## peteschlabar

FRITZHID said:


> green is best, its dead smack in the middle of the human visual spectrum. and readaly available, most are cheap on FLeAbay, but aren't drop or water tolerant unless you buy the higher priced units from specialty laser pages, i.e. wickedlasers. i'd say keep a few of the cheapies on hand rather than 1 good expensive one.



Do NOT buy from WickedLasers. They are made cheap, and way under spec. Head over to laser pointer forums and do some reading :thumbsup:



AnAppleSnail said:


> Are the buoys reflective? I can't see putting a laser-size dot on them being easy.



You could get a focus-able green laser and have it a little out of focus so that the beam is spread out a little, and that would be good for buoy spotting


----------



## smoses

I have two low mW lasers, a red and a green, that I've only used for presentations. Never gave much thought to using it for anything else.


----------



## gcbryan

I use my green laser pointer as a finder for my telescope. I don't even mount it...just roughly hold it aligned with the main tube and point it at whatever I'm trying to look at.


----------



## dougdebonet

I use mine for astronomy with my dad, and to play with my cat.


----------



## nobbybonez

i use a 50mw green laser with a beam collimator as a weapon light. the laser sits above the scope and can be used to range find when focussed to a dot. when the beam is spread to approx 1.5deg, looking through the scope you see just the area lit by the laser. the effect is very night vision like, though the beam is visible, so not a covert solution. i'm now using an 200 mw 808nm IR laser with a homebrew NV rig. gives illumination to around 300 yards.

green laser is also very good for chasing chickens out of the garden....


----------



## waxycap

cccpull said:


> Use a green laser pointer to "point" out/locate wildlife when I go to the swamps at night.



I'm gonna have to side with subwoofer on this one.
If that beam you are using is concentrated enough to blind a human, it's more than enough to blind nocturnal animals. 

I'm just saying... that if I am the person using a hunting rifle to kill an animal I'm spotting with a laser, I would prefer
to leave that animal dead _as well as_ blinded, rather than blinded for life and still alive... due to the laser I was using so stupidly.

Not trying to get P.E.T.A. extremist on you or anything, I just think you should think of lasers and the consequences of using them.


----------



## alpg88

i build these 4 lanterns with lasers, green and blue, from 10mw to 30mw, so far i have not found practical use for them, but they can be fan.


----------



## cccpull

waxycap said:


> I'm gonna have to side with subwoofer on this one.
> If that beam you are using is concentrated enough to blind a human, it's more than enough to blind nocturnal animals.
> 
> I'm just saying... that if I am the person using a hunting rifle to kill an animal I'm spotting with a laser, I would prefer
> to leave that animal dead _as well as_ blinded, rather than blinded for life and still alive... due to the laser I was using so stupidly.
> 
> Not trying to get P.E.T.A. extremist on you or anything, I just think you should think of lasers and the consequences of using them.



Okay. Let me clarify for the bleeding hearts. The alligators are spotted before being killed. Feel better?:shakehead


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Disclaimer: depending on where you live, that may or may not be legal.


----------



## susanawalkly

I am trying to buy a very powerful red laser. But i am not sure whether a 1000mW portable red laser is the most powerful one. We need this kind of portable laser in optical experiment.


----------



## t_warne

I also find a powerful 445 useful in aquarium care. For me it is population control of snails and spot treating black beard algae in my fresh water planted tank. It is way faster than squashing the snails by hand or treating the BBA with a syringe of Excell or H2O2. Plus, I don't have to get my hands wet or worry about overdosing my precious plants or critters with chemicals.


----------



## Johnbeck180

t_warne said:


> I also find a powerful 445 useful in aquarium care. For me it is population control of snails and spot treating black beard algae in my fresh water planted tank. It is way faster than squashing the snails by hand or treating the BBA with a syringe of Excell or H2O2. Plus, I don't have to get my hands wet or worry about overdosing my precious plants or critters with chemicals.



You wear safety goggles when you do that?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

It should be assumed that he does, and that you should too.


----------



## t_warne

:naughty: OEM Laser Systems IR5 with an OD 6+ for 190-480nm.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Now THOSE are laser goggles!


----------



## Edwina

I'm using is a laser pens.Low-power visible laser allows users to maximize the advantages of body language in the teaching, demonstration, so that teaching, lectures more lively, more perfect, completely solve the inconvenience of using the mouse in the classroom and meeting, but also helpamateur astronomers identify stars,


----------



## jklasers

*Re: Practical uses for handheld lasers*

Lasers are practically use in dentistry, laser shows, for caner treatment, for welding,for digging, as scientific uses, in military arms and weapons, for x-ray, for treating brown and red spots on skin, laser radiations uses in making powerful big weapons for air force, and may be in many more departments of our country. Laser is making the revolution in this advanced world in every field..


----------



## jklasers

It’s the stuff of fiction. A hand held laser weapon with the Star Trek moniker “PHaSER,” developed by the Air Force as a non-lethal weapon capable of being used on the battlefield or on the mean streets of any major city.


----------



## blasterman

When you walk into a free roam animal shelter with 100 bored cats, and you have a 40mw greenie in your pocket, you are 'god', trust me


----------



## peteschlabar

blasterman said:


> When you walk into a free roam animal shelter with 100 bored cats, and you have a 40mw greenie in your pocket, you are 'god', trust me



ROFL!


----------



## Pointoflight

Want to use one to treat toenail fungus....but don't know how powerful (mw) I should use.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Pointoflight said:


> Want to use one to treat toenail fungus....but don't know how powerful (mw) I should use.



Start with A WhitePaper (technical-language loaded sales document) by one of the practitioners. I don't know where you'll get a 1064nm Nd:YAG laser to pulse appropriately. This will tell you some technical details (Including rather-high output) used, but won't tell you if it really works. I'd say the procedure needs more work, but then I'm not aiming high-output IR lasers at my toes!

Edit: I suggest lots of research before you aim lasers at your toes. Blue and green ones won't work the same way.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

Pointoflight said:


> Want to use one to treat toenail fungus....but don't know how powerful (mw) I should use.



If it is one like this you might not have toes at the end of the day!

http://www.wickedlasers.com/arctic


----------



## Lighthouse one

I carry my 50 mw green laser with me when going to the movies...and any other place that I don't want to carry a gun....

I guarantee my green laser will stop anyone within 50 meters long enough to get away.


----------



## peteschlabar

Lighthouse one said:


> I carry my 50 mw green laser with me when going to the movies...and any other place that I don't want to carry a gun....
> 
> I guarantee my green laser will stop anyone within 50 meters long enough to get away.



Not a bad idea, but that is what concealed carry if for, getting away may not always be an option 
I carry my gun just about everywhere(EDIT: where the law allows), and a custom made 15mW single mode 450nm blue pointer that is quite small, so I don't mind it in my pocket


----------



## choppedlow

I was hell bent on buying an expensive laser that could pop balloons and go for miles, but I ended up with a $40 ebay one that was just fine. We go camping in the deserts out in southern Arizona, and they are great for pointing out the constellations and stars for the kids. Also, being that you can get busted if you point them at aircraft, I figure if I'm ever lost in the desert or mountains, just point it at every single plane overhead and hope they come to bust/find you. I keep it in my pack every time we go to the dunes or anywhere else you can get in trouble.


----------



## MartinDWhite

I use my 1.2 watt blue handheld laser to draw on wood, it is much more accurate than a soldering iron.


----------



## dusty99

*Re: "They should really be licensed or banned"....."insanely dangerous"....seriously?*

Because most people understand that a loaded gun is dangerous. Not so with lasers.



yrusik said:


> Really now....are they any more "insanely" dangerous than a shotgun....sharp knife....baseball bat....your car?


----------



## SeamusORiley

egrep said:


> I have had several high powered hand held lasers. I have a 100mw green and a 1W blue laser currently. Both of these are insane, unsafe, dangerous and outright inappropriate for anyone to own and operate, including me.
> 
> What subwoofer says should be taken to heart. You simply have no idea how dangerous these are and how incredibly easy (and seemingly unavoidable) it is to cause permanent injury in an instant. These devices should only be used in properly supervised and operated laboratory environments.
> 
> Period, End Of Discussion. These.Are.Not.Toys!
> 
> Heed these words of caution before you do something that can not be undone.



When you say "end of discussion" does this mean the flow of information should cease?


----------



## Zargon

Just an idea lighting fires when camping use a solar charger for batteries


----------



## Jet Black

Mounting handheld Lasers onto a more stable platform other than a rifle makes them easier to use over medium & long distances...FWIW I have had all of these setup as 35mm cameras , old 8mm Film & numerous Video Camera setups out in public with a Magpul 2 point harness connected to it , never had a problem with the Cops (State & Federal) , they are usually interested to have a look at the setup if they see me with it in public. I carry & treat them like they are a firearm especially in public places when "doing my thing", that way I don't have any problems with the Law. 

I have a few "pistol grip + shoulder stock" mounting platforms that I'd like to add an IR Laser Designator (rather than a dot pointer) so that I can increase the standard night vision capabilities of any type of Video camera or SLR style Digital Camera that I fit onto these platforms. It seems a lot cheaper & will provide a much better picture quality than any 1,2,3 or 4th generation night vision equipment I have seen or been able to use. Each Platform has it's individual problems to overcome , once I figure out how to get the metric picatinny adaptors to "play nice" with the imperial camera adaptors 90% of my problems will be fixed. I have pretty much ruled out any sort of clamping setup as being efficient or accceptable. It needs to be threaded or possibly some hybrid of the camera "hot shoe" slide mechanism. A solution will click in my head , while I am mocking up optics & lasers on my wooden stock. 
Has anyone else has observed that birds seem to be able to feel a 5 to 10mW green or red laser when they get targeted.Sight up one in the back when they are in a tree & see what happens.

The 35mm manual Cannon with the 200mm lens is easily removed.I have a bigger Al plate cut out & ready to mount on the top of this platform so it will look similar to the old 1960's wooden unit below.If I can incorporate a quick release mechanism I could probably have a number of different Al plates cut out with different studs , threads & slots cut into them.Plenty of 4mm + 6mm sheet , angle & box section Al in the workshop. 
Xmas is not the best of times to be working on these type of projects tho...People are more willing to help me out on specials like this in the new year , when they have sworn off drinking forever (forever = a few weeks in Australia) 





I'm stuck with the 400mm Novoflex optics on this unit am working on making a universal connector to fit camera bodies & video cameras onto the end of this slick set of optics.There are places where 135mm picatinny rails can be screwed onto the frame & not damage the optics.





This "platform" from the 1960's has a few issues but is great to use for mock ups , hopefully I can find local here who can make me a slightly improved version out of wood or some other strong lightweight material.









If this is too technical or does not contain enough lighting or laser content , please direct me to a more suitable area of this site if it exists thanks. I have enough credentials & can provide suitable proof to be able to legally own a wide beam Laser Designator.

To the Police (the Paramilitary group between civilians & the Military) they see a major threat if someone is "painting" an aircraft with a green dot as it usually means that a .223 or 7.62 projectile is going to hit that spot shortly , or possibly a surface to ground missile , if you hang around with people who do this crap in Australia you deserve everything that the Cops & Feds can throw at you. 

JB


----------



## Slotguy

I have a 5mw 405nm laser pointer that I use to identify antique glass. Glass manufactured before 1914 used Manganese to clear up the green tint. This gives it a slightly greenish glow. This is the type of glass that will turn purple when exposed to sunlight. I was using a UV flashlight but the ambient light in the room had to be very low to see the glow. With the laser it is much easier to see.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

http://www.patternglass.com/this_color_purple_99.htm < interesting!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

SeamusORiley said:


> When you say "end of discussion" does this mean the flow of information should cease?



Never. But it means that laser safety at this power rating, to those who don't seem to know much about it, is a lecture rather than a discussion. The laser will damage vision. Its reflections can do so. It can reflect from surprising surfaces. It can blind people at surprising distances. It can very quickly get out of hand, and the damage in less-severe exposure is cumulative and hard to notice until it's really awful. These things are true, and cannot be discussed effectively - only told.

Now, how do you still use such a laser? Well, let's discuss the equipment and habits that will let you and everyone around keep their eyes working well until their old age... [Insert discussion with CPF members who feel competent to give this advice]


----------



## DTF

Was looking at some of the videos showing the street fighting in Cairo and in many of them there are green lasers seen. Turns out that the protesters, and apparently the police also, are using handheld green lasers to shine in the eyes of opponents and to point out individuals. They were also used by protesters outside the president's residence to make sure that their presence would be known on the inside. I suspect that this is something that we will see more of.

Also, just found this reference about using powerful green lasers to control geese on golf courses, etc. http://www.laserglow.com/page/golfcoursebirdcontrol


----------



## jcoan

This is my first post so let me take a second to say hello to everyone on this forum. 

HELLO TO EVERYONE! 

This looks like a very interesting forum and I look forward to learning much and contributing what I can.

What about using a powerful laser to light fuses for dangerous and/or experimental fireworks and explosives at a safe distance? No one would be allowed "downrange" (risking exposure to eye damage or explosions.) 

I have seen vendors listing which of their lasers can pop a balloon, light a match head, and so forth. No distance for these feats were listed. I would expect that lasers lose less energy that normal light (square of the distance, if the forty years since my last exposure to a university physics class holds.)

Jcoan


----------



## alpg88

Lighthouse one said:


> I carry my 50 mw green laser with me when going to the movies...and any other place that I don't want to carry a gun....
> 
> I guarantee my green laser will stop anyone within 50 meters long enough to get away.



unless some thinks you actually aim at them, and shoots first.


----------



## zeramant86

1) 5mw 532nm Green Pointer
2) 450mw 405nm Violet Handheld
3) 1.8w 445nm Blue handheld

1) used for pointing out parts on machines at work, robotics cells we can't enter while operating
2) astronomy pointing, general entertainment
3) general entertainment, and soldering / heatshrink in tight areas when butane torch won't reach.

Other uses are for alignment and measurement systems

Hank: Cheap availability is due to the fact we have cd drives or burners for the red lasers, and we have bluray players / burners for high output blue lasers. In addition to the industrail etching lasers seen in metal working or on most of our flashlights.


----------



## conman

I am going to try some of these. My 5mw laser pointer is on its way now! I am excited. And thanks to the people on this thread that have cautioned me. I now realize the potential hazard.


----------



## LaserCo

hank said:


> I keep wondering, cheap as these things are, if some army somewhere isn't being given sidearms that have fifty or sixty lasers in a showerhead-on-a-handle. I mean, what else can these things be being made for in such quantity they're dirt cheap nowadays?



Hank they are used in casio TV projectors and in one model I know of there are 24 blue diodes, I have one of these casio projectors and bought it for these diodes along with its optics and bright red phatlight PT54.

I also have purchased a Microvision pico projector that uses lasers for all of its colors, it is a keeper and will not be taken apart 

I use lasers for many things:
while usually wearking goggles I
blast fruit flies on my ceiling
weld plastics together
shrink heat shrink tubing
shine it on my fishing lures out in the lake
I am building light show projectors
lighting cigarettes
as a flashlight with the lens adjusted to widen the beam
engraving my name into things for identification

I could go on and on!


----------



## The Repoman

*Hi guys,

Practical applications huh?...Dunno 'Bout that but, My wife actually said to me that she knows of
some "Ghost Hunters" who use the 200mw - 1000mw with the laser grid attachment / Filter when
the "Hunt" ghosts...Green Laser's the best She says. Green being more visible than the violet or
red lasers.Do any of you folks ever hear of this practice?
*


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Hah, I've seen them do that on TV. Although if something is opaque enough to block 532nm, it should also be visible on a camera... I've seen another show of a ghost hunt team in my home state that uses a red, green, and blue laser with diffraction gratings. Green is most visible to people.

Think about this is, just because a dot disappears could mean something as small as a bug can block an entire beam. If teh bug was close to the source (bugs like light!), it would be able to block several beams from the grating at once, since all the beams will originate from the same, beam-sized point on the grating. This is what I figure is going on when large blocks of dots are hidden by no visible object. Really gotta have a camera to record where along the beams' paths they are getting blocked. 

I would like to see more use of laser goggles with these grids while they set it up and explain on TV, though.


----------



## Paul6ppca

i bought a 5mw 532nm Green Pointer with adjustable focus to find bouys while boating at night.It should help stay in the channel. more throw than any flashlight i own.


----------



## The Repoman

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Hah, I've seen them do that on TV. Although if something is opaque enough to block 532nm, it should also be visible on a camera... I've seen another show of a ghost hunt team in my home state that uses a red, green, and blue laser with diffraction gratings. Green is most visible to people.
> 
> Think about this is, just because a dot disappears could mean something as small as a bug can block an entire beam. If teh bug was close to the source (bugs like light!), it would be able to block several beams from the grating at once, since all the beams will originate from the same, beam-sized point on the grating. This is what I figure is going on when large blocks of dots are hidden by no visible object. Really gotta have a camera to record where along the beams' paths they are getting blocked.
> 
> I would like to see more use of laser goggles with these grids while they set it up and explain on TV, though.



_*You bring up some good points on this. ghost hunting turns into "buggie hunting"...lol And yes, Goggles are
always a good idea when using lasers for any purpose I think.

You may chuckle at this, I was thinking what I use lasers for...And I remembered using a 2,000mw green laser
just outside my home for a personal reason. (I did this just last night) The road I live on, regardless of it's 35mph
speed limit has waves of people with lead feet. There has been numerous and sometimes fatal accidents along
the 1/4 mile stretch just down from my house.

Well, I can actually hear the speeders coming sometimes, and I point that laser out my kitchen window at the
Stop ahead sign just diagonal from the house. This sign being highly reflective, casts a HUGE reflective throw-back
against the sign that really gets their attention...LOL Of course only for a second or two I don't want to cause the
accident here )....But MAN! you should see the brake lights come on!
*_


----------



## JJohn

blasterman said:


> When you walk into a free roam animal shelter with 100 bored cats, and you have a 40mw greenie in your pocket, you are 'god', trust me



Do you really use a 40mw? Seems like a 4mw would be the tool of choice here. 40mw can damage their eyes.


----------



## Epsilon

Repoman, dont use those colors please unless you want to point something out . 

Second, reflectors are directional, so the cars don't see the reflection you do if you shine on them diagonally.


----------



## parabola949

Lasers:
a few cheapies (<5mW), for pointing things out, playing with pets
100mW 532nm - star gazing mostly (we lost the spot scope on the telescope, so it was replaced with the green laser lol)
In Progress - 2W 445nm (M140 diode), handheld, adjustable focus -
This is where "use" takes a new meaning. This one will be used for a multitude of projects - 
Engraving
Photography (creating light effects)
as one person mentioned, heat shrink tubing
etc.
With this project, I have of course purchased 5 pairs of safety glasses that were tested against a 2W 445, results showed complete blocking (OD rating was not listed for some reason)

As for the safety aspects - Yes, these should be treated as weapons, period. In that they should be licensed / age limited / etc. Yes, they are insanely dangerous, due to the simple fact that a slight slip of the hand could blind someone, forever. Unlike a gun, which is instant (I pull the trigger - wherever it was pointing the moment I pulled, that's what gets hit), these are continuous wave, meaning, once on - wherever I point it after that, gets hit. It won't take long for those of an unruly nature to catch on to this, and begin using them. I am of course dreading that day, as it will limit my own access to lasers.

My lasers are kept locked, in a safe, battery stored separately, as I would if I had a gun. As stated many times, these are not toys - yet too many immature teenagers have easy access to them. I have personally had a higher powered green laser hit me as I was driving. Thankfully, I believe that the glass on the windshield deflected most of it (not sure), or it just wasn't high powered enough. I did however chase those rotten little punk ** *****es.....

Just for reference, in 2012, there were ~3592 lasing incidents on aircraft (that were reported) - that's almost 10 a night. People need to learn that lasers should be treated like guns....

Not going for a full ban, but licensing? Hell yes.
</rant>


----------



## tsk1979

I have a cheap 5mw (may be 10-15mW actually) green laser which is great for pointing at stars. Cannot burn or even warm anything, so not dangerous per se.


----------



## alpg88

ghost hunters?? seriously? i've seen that show, looks like bunch of idiots scaring themselves to death.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

The Repoman said:


> _*You bring up some good points on this. ghost hunting turns into "buggie hunting"...lol And yes, Goggles are
> always a good idea when using lasers for any purpose I think.
> 
> You may chuckle at this, I was thinking what I use lasers for...And I remembered using a 2,000mw green laser
> just outside my home for a personal reason. (I did this just last night) The road I live on, regardless of it's 35mph
> speed limit has waves of people with lead feet. There has been numerous and sometimes fatal accidents along
> the 1/4 mile stretch just down from my house.
> 
> Well, I can actually hear the speeders coming sometimes, and I point that laser out my kitchen window at the
> Stop ahead sign just diagonal from the house. This sign being highly reflective, casts a HUGE reflective throw-back
> against the sign that really gets their attention...LOL Of course only for a second or two I don't want to cause the
> accident here )....But MAN! you should see the brake lights come on!*_



That "throwback" is retroreflective. It may appear dazzling bright to you, but at other angles, it's just going to be a dot. Unless they are traveling and seeing the sign at the same angle as you.


----------



## The Repoman

ledmitter_nli said:


> That "throwback" is retroreflective. It may appear dazzling bright to you, but at other angles, it's just going to be a dot. Unless they are traveling and seeing the sign at the same angle as you.



*Normally, I would agree with you about the angle of reflection. I have tested this and found that
this particular sign is one of those new "Day Glow" yellow types, and they actually do reflect
diagonally. ...At least, This one does....Dunno why.

I had my eldest son hit that sign while I was aproaching it while on our 2 way radios one night
and let me tell you....WOAH!. I don't want to cause an accident here...Just wanted speeders to get
off the gas peddle while nearing that corner. It was amazingly blinding. So, for safety's sake I don't
do that anymore. I was amazed at how bright it was....Thanks Guys.
*


----------



## Eidetic

The very first laser built in 1960 was small enough to be held in the hand. At about 1 joule of pulsed deep red output, it was certainly powerful enough to enable many, many practical applications our society is based on. In 1964, Popular Mechanics published a detailed article for hobbyists to build one at home! Focused with a simple lens, it would easily poke a hole in a steel razor blade.

The first handheld laser with a self contained power supply was the 1963 Spectra-Physics model 130 helium-neon gas laser, demonstrated as a laser pointer. Since then many, many, many people have entertained themselves and their friends by safely playing with lasers and laser light. Careers in science and technology have been stimulated by such play, including my own as a holographer since 1980. Laser pointers (those with a beam of less than 5mW, or line generators) have many legitimate uses in medicine , science and industry. I see the use of lasers as toys as just another application. Right next to laser light shows and traditional holography. It simply demands respect. Like a bandsaw. Or a dirt bike.


----------



## fabienne

Just curious to reply in this thread, though it won't be useful to the thread starter since it's way long time ago.

I'm carrying quite powerful (in my own sense) 165 mW from optotronics, green laser. Most of the times it's used in construction and erection of factory in daytime especially during review with construction supervisor and equipment installer to point out the section or parts needed attention rather than going here and there. Luckily the platforms are all using expanded plate, which make it easier for us to see through, instead of checkered plate.


----------



## Arif

I use a 600mw green laser (sustained, fan-cooled) to cut hair out of a vacuum cleaner roller brush. It used to be a case of intricate use of scissors, but they never quite reached into the zones right up against the centre bearing and ends. The laser just cuts where it reaches, which is everywhere! Also - my family (Wife plus two girls!) all have dark hair. This method may well not have worked quite as well on light-coloured hair - but I'm sure would be better on red!!

Arif


----------



## firelord777

I don't know, I guess maybe a 500mw may be a good survival laser to start fires an stuff, as long as it uses common batteries (AA, C...)

Self defense might be stretching it though, it's not very nice blinding any sort of living thing with eyeballs.

Signaling rescuers, other people or I guess maybe scaring away dangerous wildlife may count.

Honestly, I don't know, I don't even own a laser,

Cheers


----------



## striker578

Saying lasers should be illegal or licensed is insane. Don't we have Enough control in our lives. Your car, a glass or a steak knife can be deadly in the hands of Idiots and Fools. Take responsibility For Yourself instead of asking Government to do it for you. Have we raised nation of Idiots and Babies? Have we forgotten how to take Responsibility for Ourselves. It saddens me to see how whiny & childish Americans have become. I guess if some saw how their steak got from the farm to the dinner table they would whine "make it illegal"! Good Lord many people need to grow a pair and BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOURSELF &YOU FAMILY!!


----------



## egrep

IMO, there are no practical 'personal' uses of high powered lasers. They are very dangerous and 99% of people who own them disregard good safety practices while they 'play' with these serious tools. I have personally owned a few class 3B and 4 lasers including the Arctic.

From Wikipedia 
[h=4]Class IIIb[/h] Lasers in this class may cause damage if the beam enters the eye directly. This generally applies to lasers powered from 5–500 mW. _*Lasers in this category can cause permanent eye damage with exposures of 1/100th of a second or less*_ depending on the strength of the laser. A diffuse reflection is generally not hazardous but specular reflections can be just as dangerous as direct exposures. Protective eyewear is recommended when direct beam viewing of Class IIIb lasers may occur. Lasers at the high power end of this class may also present a fire hazard and can lightly burn skin.

[h=4]Class IV[/h] Lasers in this class have output powers of more than 500 mW in the beam and may cause severe, permanent damage to eye or skin without being magnified by optics of eye or instrumentation. Diffuse reflections of the laser beam can be hazardous to skin or eye within the Nominal Hazard Zone. Many _*industrial, scientific, military and medical*_ *lasers are in this category*. Many handheld lasers ("laser pointers") at this output level are now available in this category.






cipherfx said:


> *Hello Friends!
> 
> I'm doing a news story about the practical uses for high powered handheld lasers. Example Wicked Laser's Arctic & Krypton. So if I can get your help to brainstorm of some practical uses of 100mw-1000mw lasers that would be great!*
> 
> P.S If you want to post some other fun or creative uses that's fine too, but try to keep it on topic. Thanks!


----------



## egrep

Lasers *are* already regulated, wisely so. Libertarianism doesn't mean having to be obstinate and illogical. I don't need some idjit with a 1W laser down the street causing me permanent visual impairment because he's too stupid to realize what he has isn't a toy.

I carry a concealed firearm every day. It's not a toy. It's a deadly dangerous tool. I had to take only an 8hr class and fire a qualifying round twice (once for revolver, once for auto) and pass a background check before getting the permit. I shoot the same qualification weekly myself to ensure I remain competent. The same can't be said for those who own and use Class IIIB and IV lasers, unfortunately.

They should be much more tightly regulated. I don't trust the marketplace that builds, sells and buys these.



striker578 said:


> Saying lasers should be illegal or licensed is insane. Don't we have Enough control in our lives. Your car, a glass or a steak knife can be deadly in the hands of Idiots and Fools. Take responsibility For Yourself instead of asking Government to do it for you. Have we raised nation of Idiots and Babies? Have we forgotten how to take Responsibility for Ourselves. It saddens me to see how whiny & childish Americans have become. I guess if some saw how their steak got from the farm to the dinner table they would whine "make it illegal"! Good Lord many people need to grow a pair and BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOURSELF &YOU FAMILY!!


----------



## firelord777

Well, for one that 99% "don't practice safety measures" statistic is obviously an opinion, however, it may be close to generic 5 mw lasers that are available in box stores, though I bet they output more like 0.5 mw, because companies know the general public have no idea of the real danger of lasers and don't want a lawsuit on thier hands.

There are many responsible people out there with higher powered lasers. 

It's exactly like flashlights. We as flashlight enthusiasts, know how to responsibly use them (not shining at cars, planes, people), while the general off the street people may not. I don't lend my flashlights to those I know will do the exact things you're not supposed to do, like blind drivers.


----------



## egrep

firelord777 said:


> however, it may be close to generic 5 mw lasers that are available in box stores, though I bet they output more like 0.5 mw


 
I'm not sure what 'it' is supposed to be here. But there are standards. Refer to the wikipedia link Laser Safety Anyone who owns and operates a laser should be intimately familiar with these standards which include protective requirements. Note that "_In many jurisdictions, organizations that operate lasers are required to appoint a laser safety officer (LSO). The LSO is responsible for ensuring that safety regulations are followed by all other workers in the organization._" This is indicative that even highly trained professionals require enhanced ongoing supervision, auditing and training. I don't think even .1% of hobbyist class 4 laser owners have the oversight of an LSO. Do you doubt that?


----------



## firelord777

Oh, sorry for the confusion,

I meant to say that yes, irresponsible and unsafe use I suppose may well be near 90% for people that buy those "fun" lasers

I'll check out your link, thanks!

Cheers


----------



## firelord777

egrep said:


> I'm not sure what 'it' is supposed to be here. But there are standards. Refer to the wikipedia link Laser Safety Anyone who owns and operates a laser should be intimately familiar with these standards which include protective requirements. Note that "In many jurisdictions, organizations that operate lasers are required to appoint a laser safety officer (LSO). The LSO is responsible for ensuring that safety regulations are followed by all other workers in the organization." This is indicative that even highly trained professionals require enhanced ongoing training and audits. I don't think even .1% of hobbyist class 4 laser owners have the oversight of an LSO. Do you doubt that?



Nope, I definitely don't doubt it. IIRC, you have to take classes and that totals to I believe several hundreds of $. But LSOs are mainly used in laser shows, with people without appropriate laser safety goggles. laser enthusiasts usually, and I say usually because I've read of a few accidents when people became careless, wear safety lenses.

Cheers


----------



## Eidetic

I've been the LSO at former jobs, use class4 lasers for fun and business at home, play with laser light and encourage as many as possible to do the same. There is no reason to regulate them more, and in fact regulations that exist are being relaxed because of the absence of real justification for them as lasers now start being integrated into more consumer products. The path to safety is education, not regulation. Suggesting the wearing of goggles that block out all of the light is ridiculous when the entire reason for operating the laser is to see the beam. 

LSOs are not "mainly used in laser shows". They are mainly used in industry and hospitals, to control access to beams by ignorant people and to mitigate against exposure to frivolous lawsuits. Class 4 lasers go all the way from 500mW to 20kW of laser beam power. There's no way that all the regulations put in place for 20kW are necessary for 500mW. 

That's not to say laser light isn't to be respected. When the flashlight doesn't turn on right away, people point it toward their face and try again. Don't do that with any laser!!! Don't play with animals with lasers >5mW. Start with low power lasers and work your way up, learning about them as you go. Always know what the beam hits at the end and that it can handle the power there. Don't point it anywhere there might be eyes. Don't let your friends handle it, or put anything into the beam.


----------



## Dr. Mario

Sorry about grave-diggin'.

Anyhow, I have a 520nm direct-diode green handheld laser (emphasizing "handheld laser" rather than "laser pointer", since it's obviously a class IIIb laser), just for the coolness factor of a true Gallium-Nitride laser diode. I may also eventually use it for optical experiments (such as holography imaging).

And, yes, if you have Osram or Nichia green diodes in the "laser pointer"-ese setup, the red-colored laser goggles are a must. This is one insanely bright laser diode I have ever accquired!

Building and owning a DIY laser is gray-area in terms of laws but if you ever try to point your homemade laser, no matter how ugly it is, at the planes or any moving lights in the sky, the cops will be more than happy confiscating you and the laser both.


----------



## Arilou

Green lasers aren't that unsafe, because you can actually see how bright it is. 650 nm or 405 nm is a lot more dangerous, because it doesn't look that bright, and can be a lot more powerful than it seems. I accidently got myself in the eye with one of those, and it was bad. You really really don't want to do that.


----------



## Dr. Mario

True.

However, that's dependent on optical power (the Osram diode in my green laser's set at 70mW), and longer / shorter wavelength than green area of eye sensitivity (560 - 500nm) can be intimidating to our eyesight, like 808nm pump diode in DPSS - it would look dimmer at 200mW compared to 1mW 670nm light but if brought under any digital camera, it would be blinding bright to the camera. That's one thing that anyone buying the laser that's clearly labeled Infrared and/or Ultraviolet should know how to treat them with respect.

And some lab DPSS lasers are capable of high-energy pulsed output - the materials will behave very strangely toward that time definition of pulsed laser light, and you don't want your eyeballs to be the material being shone upon.


----------

